# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung update(24.Nov.2017)- 30 Exynos Models Read Codes for free

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users, 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every    update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and    bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.   * * Software version: 15.76.1548 Release date: 24. Nov. 2017    What's new?*  *Added Read Codes For Samsung Exynos Models *: *  *Galaxy A3 2016* (SM-A310F, SM-A310M, SM-A310N0, SM-A310Y)*Galaxy A5 2016* (SM-A5108, SM-A510F, SM-A510M, SM-A510K, SM-A510L, SM-A510S, SM-A510Y)*Galaxy A7 2016* (SM-A7108, SM-A710F, SM-A710M, SM-A710K, SM-A710L, SM-A710S, SM-A710Y)*Galaxy A8* (SM-A800F, SM-A800I, SM-A800IZ, SM-A800S, SM-A800YZ, SCV32)*Galaxy Xcover 3* (SM-G389F)*Galaxy On5* (SM-G550FY, SM-G5500)*Galaxy On7* (SM-G600F)*Galaxy J7 Prime* (SM-G610F)*Galaxy S6 Active* (SM-G890A)*Galaxy S5 New Edition* (SM-G903M, SM-G903W)*Galaxy S6* (SM-G920A, SM-G920AZ, SM-G920F, SM-G920I, SM-G920K, SM-G920L, SM-G920S, SM-G920W8)*Galaxy S6 edge* (SM-G925A, SM-G925I, SM-G925K, SM-G925L, SM-G925S, SM-G925W8)*Galaxy S6 edge+* (SM-G9287, SM-G9287C, SM-G928A, SM-G928C, SM-G928G, SM-G928I, SM-G928K, SM-G928L, SM-G928S, SM-G928W8)*Galaxy S7* (SM-G930F, SM-G930K, SM-G930L, SM-G930S, SM-G930W8)*Galaxy S7 edge* (SM-G935F, SM-G935K, SM-G935L, SM-G935S, SM-G935W8)*Galaxy J1 2016* (SM-J120A, SM-J120AZ, SM-J120F, SM-J120FN, SM-J120G, SM-J120M, SM-J120W, SM-J120ZN)*Galaxy J2 2016* (SM-J200BT, SM-J200F, SM-J200G, SM-J200GU, SM-J200M, SM-J200Y)*Galaxy J3* (SM-J320A, SM-J320AZ, SM-J320W8)*Galaxy Sol* (SM-J321AZ)*Galaxy J7 2016* (SM-J7108, SM-J710F, SM-J710FN, SM-J710FQ, SM-J710GN, SM-J710MN, SM-J710K)*Galaxy Note 5* (SM-N9208, SM-N920A, SM-N920C, SM-N920G, SM-N920F, SM-N920I, SM-N920K, SM-N920L, SM-N920S, SM-N920W8)*Galaxy Note 7* (SM-N930F, SM-N930K, SM-N930L, SM-N930S)*Galaxy Note Fan Edition* (SM-N935F, SM-N935K, SM-N935L, SM-N935S)*Galaxy Tab A* (SM-T585, SM-T585C, SM-T585N0)*Galaxy View* (SM-T677, SM-T677A)*Galaxy Tab S2 8.0* (SM-T715, SM-T715C, SM-T715Y)*Galaxy Tab S2 9.7* (SM-T815, SM-T815C, SM-T815N0, SM-T815Y)*Galaxy Tab S2 9.7* (SM-T817, SM-T817A, SM-T817W)*Galaxy Tab E 8.0* (SM-T375L, SM-T375S)*Galaxy Tab E 8.0* (SM-T377A, SM-T377)  _
*_ _The software provides information if there is any problem with Knox at that model._ This process *doesn’t cost any extra credits.* _ „DIAG MODE READ CODES” will be available under the Read Codes Button._     
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

